# Expats in Cascais and surrounding area?



## baby_depardieu

Hello,

Ive been reading threads on this forum from expats in this area and they have been really helpful so far...

Id love to make contact with some expats in the Cascais area as we are looking to move over next summer with our family. I have two children. A girl age 7 and a boy who is 5.

We are just back from 6 weeks in Lagos in the Algarve as we were considering moving to this area, but feel it would be too quiet once the summer season is over.

We spent a few days in Cascais on a family members recommendation who grew up there and really liked it....

A move to this area is purely our choice based on wanting to try living outside the UK in a good climate, and all the other reasons people decide to move to Portugal... ) My OH has his own business which he can run from anywhere really... so we dont need to find work which I know can be a problem.

We are planning a trip out again in October to look at schools and meet with rental real estate agents etc.

It would be great to get some feedback on life in Cascais - is there plenty to do? Is it good for families? Whats the opinion on local V International schooling? Pros/Cons? Have you made friends easily? Grasped the language? .....

Any responses are greatly appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## SandyLeveque

Hello! I came across your posting and wondered if I could ask you whether you made the move or not and how you found Cascais? I'm considering moving there myself in June and would love to know whether you've enjoyed being there!!! thank you


----------



## gbenefield

Hi, I love Cascais so far. Really lovely people and a mix of things to do but also very relaxed. Great for children too.


----------



## SandyLeveque

oh thank you! I live just nearby now actually, ended up taking the plunge!


----------



## gbenefield

Excellent! We are now in the process of finding a house around Estoril/Cascais. I agree it is a great area. Next is to figure out the schools. St.Julians looks great but has a long waiting list.


----------



## Juca

baby_depardieu
There is a local group called the IWP (international women of Portugal) which is a great starting point to meet other expats in the area. 
Local vs. international schools (int schools are IPS, St. Julians, St. Dominics, OIS and CAISL). I would recommend contacting and visiting all the schools. Other schools that are Portuguese but offer large amount of English are O´Parque and Apprendizes. 
Real Estate Agents - Rose Real Estate based in Estoril. 
Hope this helps a little!


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

Juca said:


> baby_depardieu
> There is a local group called the IWP (international women of Portugal) which is a great starting point to meet other expats in the area.
> Local vs. international schools (int schools are IPS, St. Julians, St. Dominics, OIS and CAISL). I would recommend contacting and visiting all the schools. Other schools that are Portuguese but offer large amount of English are O´Parque and Apprendizes.
> Real Estate Agents - Rose Real Estate based in Estoril.
> Hope this helps a little!


Juca,

Depardieu sent the original post in 2012,cannot see any other posts,so not sure of her outcome,he she made it OK.


David


----------



## siobhanwf

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> Juca,
> 
> Depardieu sent the original post in 2012,cannot see any other posts,so not sure of her outcome,he she made it OK.
> 
> 
> David




Signs in regularly. There are many who are not constantly active in postng but make regular visits.


----------



## siobhanwf

*It`s a girl*

Duchess od Cambridge gave birth to a baby girl this morning at 8.34am weiighing 8lb 3 oz 

Now can someone gie that to me in kilos


----------

